# Got ve+ assessement result (261313) from ACS today



## billway (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi folks,

I received the assessment letter from ACS with a ve+ result with 261313 (Software Engineer) today. The result was done by PIM 3, Group B. And the assessment is valid for 1 year only.

Here is my timelines:
05-May-2010 Filled in online application form and saved
11-May-2010 Submitted online application
12-May-2010 Posted documents
02-Jun-2010 Acknowledge of document received
24-Jun-2010 ACS asked for certified documents and RPL (because I don't have an ICT degree)
16-Jul-2010 Posted certified documents and RPL application form
21-Jul-2010 Acknowledge of document received
17-Aug-2010 Status changed to 'finalized'
25-Aug-2010 VE+ result letter received :clap2:

Here are some points I figured out from the result letter
1. I provided 2 statutory declarations because I am reluctant to approach my current employer to a service statement, and one of my former employer doesn't exist any more. I notice from the result letter the according work experience was not counted as no reference was provided. So don't use statutory declarations unless you really can not get any employer reference.
2. Provide as many as possible documents, which will help assessors to give you a reasonable judgement. These documents include payslips, certifications, resume, articles you published, etc.

Best wishes to those who are still under ACS assessment.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats Billay,
:clap2:
Now wat's next????
175 or 176?????

wish u all the good luck.


billway said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the assessment letter from ACS with a ve+ result with 261313 (Software Engineer) today. The result was done by PIM 3, Group B. And the assessment is valid for 1 year only.
> 
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats Billway..


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Billway,

Congratulations!!!

By the way, are you plannig for Sponsored or Independent PR?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




billway said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the assessment letter from ACS with a ve+ result with 261313 (Software Engineer) today. The result was done by PIM 3, Group B. And the assessment is valid for 1 year only.
> 
> ...


----------



## billway (Aug 3, 2010)

navendum said:


> Billway,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> ...


I am planning to go with 175. I took IELTS in May this year, but didn't get 7 on all fields. I registered IELTS in September again, hopefully I am lucky enough to get the desired score, so I can lodge the 175 application.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> I notice from the result letter the according work experience was not counted as no reference was provided. So don't use statutory declarations unless you really can not get any employer reference.



What is the reason for this?


----------



## billway (Aug 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> What is the reason for this?


I didn't provide employer references for one past work experience (11 months), and the current work experience (6 months). What I provided are statutory declarations only. ACS annotated 'no reference provides' beside those work experience in the result letter, and I call tell those work experiences were not counted when ACS calculated my work experience.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations and wish you a good luck for your IELTS


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

billway said:


> I didn't provide employer references for one past work experience (11 months), and the current work experience (6 months). What I provided are statutory declarations only. ACS annotated 'no reference provides' beside those work experience in the result letter, and I call tell those work experiences were not counted when ACS calculated my work experience.


but they accept notary declarations in place of experience letters, i hope it will not create any problem in visa process.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

*Contgrats!!!*



billway said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the assessment letter from ACS with a ve+ result with 261313 (Software Engineer) today. The result was done by PIM 3, Group B. And the assessment is valid for 1 year only.
> 
> ...


Congrats Billway!!!

I have applied for 261313 on 25-Aug-10. My payment was declined due to some problem with my bank's system. I think I have to pay by fund transfer to their SWIFT account. 

Today my application was assigned to an assessment officer. I have asked them if they allow me another try to pay by credit card. If I donot receive any reply by tomorrow, I will go for fund transfer option and will send my documents tomorrow.

I have a B.Sc. degree with computer science subjects (Computer A: 200marks, Computer B: 200marks), total marks were 800, and 400 marks were for computer science subjects. I don't know they will accept it or not. My experience is 10+ years as software engineer.

Khalid


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

statue said:


> Congrats Billway!!!
> 
> I have applied for 261313 on 25-Aug-10. My payment was declined due to some problem with my bank's system. I think I have to pay by fund transfer to their SWIFT account.
> 
> ...


Dear Khalid,

You will be assessed in PIM Group 2 where 5 year Experience require.....dont get tens InshAllah you will get positive result,,,keep in touch for update.

Abbas


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thanks*



abbasahmad said:


> Dear Khalid,
> 
> You will be assessed in PIM Group 2 where 5 year Experience require.....dont get tens InshAllah you will get positive result,,,keep in touch for update.
> 
> Abbas


Thanks Abbas, your reply has been really a sigh of relief. Can you please explain what is PIM? I've heard about it so much in this forum, but I am newbie. Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

statue said:


> Congrats Billway!!!
> 
> I have applied for 261313 on 25-Aug-10. My payment was declined due to some problem with my bank's system. I think I have to pay by fund transfer to their SWIFT account.
> 
> ...


You can use Bank draft option for payment alternative.


----------



## billway (Aug 3, 2010)

statue said:


> Congrats Billway!!!
> 
> I have applied for 261313 on 25-Aug-10. My payment was declined due to some problem with my bank's system. I think I have to pay by fund transfer to their SWIFT account.
> 
> ...


Wish you to get a positive assessment very soon!!! Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> You can use Bank draft option for payment alternative.


thanks shafaqat. Do they wait until bank draft is realized, i.e. money reached to their account? if so, then i think it would cause delay, isn't it?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

statue said:


> thanks shafaqat. Do they wait until bank draft is realized, i.e. money reached to their account? if so, then i think it would cause delay, isn't it?


It is a process of day or two, so no harm even if they wait.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> It is a process of day or two, so no harm even if they wait.


I emailed and reminded my CO (Rachal Underhill) to retry the credit card transaction, but no reply so far. I have not dipatched my document because I may need to include payment receipt in case of another payment method.

Should i go for bank draft and send the docs? or wait for her reply (i am already waiting since 25-aug-10)? thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wait for this week, if no reply then go ahead with other options.


----------

